# Aviator 31681 Vs. Omega 1861



## HowardHughes (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm curious as to how the Poljot 31681 compares to the Omega 1861 (used in the Speedmaster Professional, ie: "the moon watch). I've been a watch guy for a while, and picked up an Aviator II chrono a few months back (love it, by the way). I've recently become aware of the Speedmaster Professional, which seems a sweet watch by any standard. However, I'm wondering if its worth [well] over twice what I paid for the Aviator (ie: how does it stack up with regards to quality, accuracy, durability, etc).

As an aside, the 31681 has a similar prefix to the 1861. Given that Poljot used Swiss design and technology to develop the 3133, and thus the 31681, I'm wondering if there is any direct connection here.

Thanks for your time,

JB


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

HowardHughes said:


> I'm curious as to how the Poljot 31681 compares to the Omega 1861 (used in the Speedmaster Professional, ie: "the moon watch). I've been a watch guy for a while, and picked up an Aviator II chrono a few months back (love it, by the way). I've recently become aware of the Speedmaster Professional, which seems a sweet watch by any standard. However, I'm wondering if its worth [well] over twice what I paid for the Aviator (ie: how does it stack up with regards to quality, accuracy, durability, etc).
> 
> As an aside, the 31681 has a similar prefix to the 1861. Given that Poljot used Swiss design and technology to develop the 3133, and thus the 31681, I'm wondering if there is any direct connection here.
> 
> ...


I have owned Omegas and Poljots for several years, and although I have never had an Aviator 2, and am sure it is a smart watch, I would hesitate to compare it to a Speedy!! They are two very different watches, and as much as I like Russians, I would have to say that in my opinion there is no question that the Omega is the better watch, and worth its money.

As far as I was aware, I thought the Omega 1861 was a development of the old Lemania 1873 (manual wind, 18 jewel, 21,600bph), although I stand to be corrected. The 1st Moscow Watch Factory (Poljot, effectively) bought the tooling for the Valjoux 7734 and improved on the movement to produce the well respected Poljot 3133, from which I believe the Poljot 31681 was eventually derived (manual wind, 25 jewel, 21,600bph). So, the movements are two different things, with no direct connection - in fact, Valjoux and Lemania were competing manufacturers of chrono movements for many years.

Whatever, enjoy your Aviator 2 - my own Aviator 1 is a great little watch.


----------

